# Hec september 2017



## MDurrani (Sep 10, 2017)

Has anyone here given hec in August? If so can you please tell me what to expect in the test? And what's the syllabus, is it pure fsc? They haven't given any information regarding the syllabus on their website!


----------



## munna (Aug 19, 2017)

Just to add on is there any chance to do good in this test with a/olevel syllabus???


----------



## MDurrani (Sep 10, 2017)

https://ia601506.us.archive.org/7/items/HECPastPaper/HEC Past Paper.pdf 
Someone sent me this link. It's a guess paper for hec test held in August 
Hope this helps everyone!


----------



## MDurrani (Sep 10, 2017)

I just found out the answer key to the guess paper isn't correct.


----------



## mal1c3 (Jun 30, 2017)

MDurrani said:


> I just found out the answer key to the guess paper isn't correct.


Where did you find this paper? I think this is the same as the one taken in August, I have seen leaked images on Facebook and the questions look quite similar.
Which Questions are marked wrong in the answer key?
How hard do you think this paper is?


----------



## MDurrani (Sep 10, 2017)

Hey! I wish I could answer all your answers but someone saw my thread and sent this link to me. I don't know anything else regarding it as I myself will be appearing for the first time in the test


----------



## mal1c3 (Jun 30, 2017)

Sorry, can you at least tell me what answers are wrong? I'd like to use this test to see how good my prep is..


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

mal1c3 said:


> Sorry, can you at least tell me what answers are wrong? I'd like to use this test to see how good my prep is..


The mistakes are quite obvious , like there is a question in biology about Pulmonary viens supplying blood , pulmonary veins carry oxgenated blood and oxgynated blood always enter left atrium not right but , according to the key it enters right atrium . So the mistakes are quiet obvious! Question number 28 has got no possible answer M and this question was in the actual test as well and students didn't get any extra point  :thumbsup:good luck! 

The dates for hec phase 2 have been changed ! And now it maybe conducted on 7 or 8 oct


----------



## cursinglion (Jul 1, 2016)

Education Testing Council Undergraduate Phase-II Test Announced on 7-8 October, 2017


----------

